# PSU advice for Gigabyte B75, Intel G2010, 3 x 2TBs and HD6450



## image (Apr 10, 2013)

Hi guys.

I need a PSU for the following configuration:

Processor: Intel G2010 
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-B75M-D3H  Mobo
*HDD: 3 x 2TB WD Green HDDs (Maybe even 4 HDDs)*
RAM: Corsair 1 x 4GB 
GPU: HD 6450
ODD: Asus Blu Ray Drive 

1. Will a Cooler Master CM 350 PLUS will be sufficient (can get a used one cheap)?

2. Corsair CX430v2 is not available in market. So what other options I have ?


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 10, 2013)

If you can find Corsair or Seasonic then get CX-430v2 or S12II-430 respectively. 
Else go with CM GX-450 Bronze for 3.5k.


----------



## image (Apr 10, 2013)

saswat23 said:


> If you can find Corsair or Seasonic then get CX-430v2 or S12II-430 respectively.
> Else go with CM GX-450 Bronze for 3.5k.



Thanks. Any other option around 2.0-2.3k ?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 10, 2013)

image said:


> Thanks. Any other option around 2.0-2.3k ?


Corsair CX430V is the only good option around that price range. Try to get it on internet.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Apr 10, 2013)

S12II 430 gets a vote from me!


----------



## ASHISH65 (Apr 10, 2013)

what about this one.it is better than cxv2 430w in ratings and effieciency

- Seasonic SS400BT PSU - Seasonic: Flipkart.com


----------



## topgear (Apr 11, 2013)

yep, the Eco model is good .. saying this on the basis of Eco 600 which is as good as S12II 620 but not better


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 11, 2013)

Yes, the Eco model seems to be a good option. Anyways its Seasonic, so you cant ever go wrong with it.


----------



## image (Apr 11, 2013)

Thank you guys for your suggestions.

I will try to get to a CX430v2 and if I don't get it by Saturday, I will buy a Seasonic SS400BT PSU


----------



## image (Apr 14, 2013)

Slight change.

Guys, will a 430W PSU (Corsair or Seasonic) will be sufficient for:

Processor: Intel G2010
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-B75M-D3H Mobo
HDD: *4 *x 2TB HDDs, *1 *x 64GB SSD
RAM: Corsair 1 x 4GB
GPU: HD 6450
ODD: Asus Blu Ray Drive
Cabinet Fan: 1 x CM 120mm


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 15, 2013)

Yes, its sufficient.


----------



## topgear (Apr 15, 2013)

yes, the PSU should be enough.


----------



## image (Apr 15, 2013)

saswat23 said:


> Yes, its sufficient.





topgear said:


> yes, the PSU should be enough.



Thank you guys.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 15, 2013)

image said:


> Thank you guys.


Did you get the 430v2?


----------



## image (Apr 15, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Did you get the 430v2?



No. It is not available.

I am using a CX400 _(from another desktop, not being much used) _for the time being.


----------

